# Some Pictures From The Duck Pond



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2008Feb12

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Great Duck And Turtle Photo*

http://www.birdersworld.com/brd/default.aspx?c=a&id=694 

Mike, the fellow that took this photo, was at the duck pond yesterday. I see him there from time to time .. he spends hours and hours and takes hundreds of photos each time he visits the pond. I'm waiting for him to e-mail some pics of the Northern Shovelers that are at the pond right now. I don't have good enough camera equipment to get any decent shots of them. Mike is a professional level photographer even though it's just a hobby for him. 

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, delightful pictures. I especially loved the one with the three lined up in a row. All of them will be decorating my desktop from time to time.  I loved seeing so many in the water at one time. There must be a large number there most of the time. 

Mike's picture was really cute - looked like the wood ducks and turtle were carrying on a conversation. Wonder if Mike belongs to the "big" Bird Forum where they have all the beautiful photos?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Gotta love those turtles basking in the sun.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Your pictures are wonderful, Terry.
Thanks for sharing them & Mike's as well.  
He definitely has some serious camera equipment. 

Loved the turtles sunning. We have a fountain at one end of the lake & it's covered with turtles when the fountain is turned off.  

I don't know how large your 'pond' is, but one thing's for sure, it's chock full of ducks.  

Cindy


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Beautiful pictures Terry. Jon said the picture that Mike took would be a big hit at the photo club he belongs to.

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, everyone! Mike sent me a few more that I will get posted in a bit. I was wanting photos of the Northern Shovelers, and he got some great ones for me!

The pond at Village Pond Park is 1 surface acre in size (6 acre feet of water - 1 acre in surface times about 6 feet average depth) and the entire size of the park is 7 acres.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Wonder if Mike belongs to the "big" Bird Forum where they have all the beautiful photos?


I don't know, Maggie .. but probably!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Northern Shovelers*

These photos were taken by and shared with permission from Mike Khansa.




























Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*And Another Duck/Turtle Photo From Mike*

And another duck/turtle photo from Mike:


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Congratz on your 13,200 th post!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Matt D. said:


> Congratz on your 13,200 th post!!!


Thanks, Matt! I guess you are now the "post police"  

Terry


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> Thanks, Matt! I guess you are now the "post police"
> 
> Terry


I would like to think so. I'm self-appointed.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Matt D. said:


> I would like to think so. I'm self-appointed.


Well, that's one way to get the job! Go for it, young man!

Terry


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> Well, that's one way to get the job! Go for it, young man!
> 
> Terry


Whoo hoo! Its official! I've been moved up from Matriarch to Post-master!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Matt D. said:


> Whoo hoo! Its official! I've been moved up from Matriarch to Post-master!


Congratulations, Matt! Yes, you are now the Post Master .. thank you, and carry on!

Terry


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Terry, Great to see Wood Ducks. I have never seen Wood Ducks here in So. California....... Great to know they are visitors here...... Thanks, Hap


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

It is wonderful enjoying the photos of beautiful birds and reptiles in THE SUN!!!! Love those Muscovies and the mallard march! Those Scaups are particularly handsome. You have some very healthy birds at your pond!

Mike's photos are incredible! His portrait of a Wood Duck on a golden pond looks like an oil painting!


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Matt D. said:


> Whoo hoo! Its official! I've been moved up from Matriarch to Post-master!


As a member of the forum I would like to object to you being the official post master.

JK 
I am just messing with you


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Northern shovelers very cool


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Great pictures, Terry, I love the red-eared sliders. I had them for a long time, I miss having turtles! That picture Mike took of the three lined up is on my desktop, and if you don't mind also some of the ones you took will be up there as well.


----------

